# Frozen stuffed whole chicken



## slett (Dec 2, 2011)

A lot of conflicting stories on the Internet on how to treat this poultry dilemma.   Im cooking a frozen stuffed whole chicken right now. 
After a lot of Internet research, I'm going with the theory that you never thaw a stuffed bird and treat it like a frozen stuffed turkey.  I bought fresh stuffed chickens and chucked them in the freezer right away. 
M&M meats sells a frozen stuffed chicken and the cooking instructions say to cook from frozen at 375 under light foil for 2 1/2 - 3 hours, remove foil and give it another half hour.  Make sure temperatures jive and then let it sit covered for 15 min. 
This is my plan.
Any thoughts? Advice?


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 2, 2011)

I've never done what you describe.  I'm not sure the center of the stuffing will be at a safe temperature (161º F) in that time.  Also, I'd expect the white meat to be dry by then.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 2, 2011)

I recently posted a link to cooking frozen turkeys and used that method on a duck. It came out great (no stuffing though), but took longer than I expected to get up to temp. So my suggestions are first, set it on a wire rack so the air can circulate all around it. And use a thermometer, not just time, to check for doneness. Or one of the other methods... clear juices, leg is loose... but I would still check the stuffing with a thermometer to make sure that got up to proper temp.


----------



## slett (Dec 2, 2011)

3 hours, 3 lbs,  all temps jived.  Only basted once.  Turned out pretty good for a pre stuffed grocery bird. Fall off the bone done that's for sure.  Breast a little bit dry but certainly edible.   A little gravy, some beauty roasted potatoes, a glass of beer for the cook and everyone is satisfied and happy.


----------



## slett (Dec 2, 2011)

And I did cook it on a rack in a big roaster.


----------



## jennyema (Dec 2, 2011)

I hope you used a meat thermometer and made sure the stuffing came to165, or it could cause food poisoning.


----------



## slett (Dec 2, 2011)

Stuffing was 170+


----------

